# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  میخوام 15روزه به هدفم برسم!!!

## نگین_

اولا ازهمه دوستانی که کامنت گذاشتن متشکرم
و بعد اینکه من فقط میخواستم به جای غصه خوردن و جازدن تمام تلاشم رو بکنم و حداقل چند روزه دیگه بیشتر از این حسرت نخورم
فقط لطفاً بیشتر از این باهم دیگه کل کل و دعوا نکنید من قصدم از این تاپیک ایجاد ناراحتی نبود

----------


## Kamran7

شتر در خواب بیند پنبه دانه

----------


## بهار99

> کنکوری ۱۴۰۰بودم ولی به دلایلی می‌خوام از همین الان شروع کنم برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱
> خدا رو چه دیدی شاید شد


هدفت کدوم رشتس؟

----------


## pouria.sh

دوست عزیز بهتون تبریم میگم!
شما رکورد (( میخوام فلان روز به هدف برسم)) رو شکوندید!
رکورد قبلی فک میکنم روی یک ماه یا یک و نیم ماه بود (بین ۳۰ تا ۴۵ روز بود) ولی شما با گفتن این که میخوام (( ۱۵ روزه)) به هدفم برسم(کدوم هدف؟ :Yahoo (28): ) ، مرزهای رویاپردازی رو تا کیلومترها جابه‌جا کردید

خدا قوت ....

----------


## بهار99

> *نگید تورو خدا الان یه عده میان بهتون منفی میدن فحش میدن میگن چقدر یه آدم میتونه عقده ای باشه که بیاد تو این شرایط استرس زا  بقیه رو نا امید کنه اگر ایمان داشته باشید حتما میشه اصلا کارما هم همینو میگه وظیفه شما فقط تاییده و تشویقه الانم همه منتظریم نتایج کنکور بیاد تاپیک رتبه های دو رقمی شروع از بهمن بیان کارنامه بذارن تا ببینید چه طوفانی به پا کردن مخصوصا که روزی 18 ساعت درس میخوندن و روزی 500 تا تست میزدن 100 صفحه هم تاپیک انگیزشی میذاشتن .  اصلا خدا بخواد دلفینام  پرواز میکنن اصلا هیچ کس نتونسته اما استارتر این تاپیک میتونه همینکه تونسته تصورشو بکنه که تو 15 روز میشه کنکور قبول شد کافیه تا میتونید مثبت باشید امید بدید تشویق کنید و برنامه 15 روزه بنویسید تا داوطلبای سال های بعد بیان این تاپیکارو ببینن باور کنن حداقل اگر شما قبول نشدید یه عده دیگرم با خودتون بکشید پایین دلتون خنک بشه چشم بسته میشه فهمید استارتر این تاپیکا فارغ التحصیل خانم هست یعنی هر چی خواستم چیزی ننویسم نتونستم آخه آدم دستشویی میخواد بره هم یه نگاهی به ساعتش میکنه ببینه چقدر زمان داره کنکور از دستشویی رفتنم قبولیش ساده تر شده  
>  موفق باشید*


ولی در هر حالت استارتر باید الان درس بخونه این منطقی ترین کار ممکنه براش

----------


## Rainbow7

مشکل این ما خودپنداری ضعیف داریم 
و اعتماد و باورمان نسبت به علم و داشته هامون کم 
یعنی خودمان رو باور نداریم

----------


## Shainaa

واقعا این 15 روز بی حاشیه باش و فقط بخون و کاری ب حرف های مردم نداشته باش

----------


## میناخانوم

> *نگید تورو خدا الان یه عده میان بهتون منفی میدن فحش میدن میگن چقدر یه آدم میتونه عقده ای باشه که بیاد تو این شرایط استرس زا  بقیه رو نا امید کنه اگر ایمان داشته باشید حتما میشه اصلا کارما هم همینو میگه وظیفه شما فقط تاییده و تشویقه الانم همه منتظریم نتایج کنکور بیاد تاپیک رتبه های دو رقمی شروع از بهمن بیان کارنامه بذارن تا ببینید چه طوفانی به پا کردن مخصوصا که روزی 18 ساعت درس میخوندن و روزی 500 تا تست میزدن 100 صفحه هم تاپیک انگیزشی میذاشتن .  اصلا خدا بخواد دلفینام  پرواز میکنن اصلا هیچ کس نتونسته اما استارتر این تاپیک میتونه همینکه تونسته تصورشو بکنه که تو 15 روز میشه کنکور قبول شد کافیه تا میتونید مثبت باشید امید بدید تشویق کنید و برنامه 15 روزه بنویسید تا داوطلبای سال های بعد بیان این تاپیکارو ببینن باور کنن حداقل اگر شما قبول نشدید یه عده دیگرم با خودتون بکشید پایین دلتون خنک بشه چشم بسته میشه فهمید استارتر این تاپیکا فارغ التحصیل خانم هست یعنی هر چی خواستم چیزی ننویسم نتونستم آخه آدم دستشویی میخواد بره هم یه نگاهی به ساعتش میکنه ببینه چقدر زمان داره کنکور از دستشویی رفتنم قبولیش ساده تر شده  
>  موفق باشید*


شما کلا با خانوما مشکل داری داداشم؟ دوسه جا دیدم خانومای فارغ التحصیل رو مسخره کردی =/   :Yahoo (23):  ما یه گوشه نشستیم نون پنیرمونو میخوریم چیکار ما داری  اخه برادر من

----------


## استارتر

اصن میدونید مشکل اصلی کجاس؟
اینکه عضو انجمن شدیم و هدفمونو میگیم حالا هر چی...
این ربطی به جنسیت نداره خو 
اما به نظرم اینجا نباشیم بهتره..
دوست عزیزی که تاپیک و زدی موفق باشی...
انسانها نمیتونن درک کنن ما ها رو ...
من که دیگه شخصا نه تاپیک میزنم نه نظر میخوام
به دوست عزیزی که تاپیک زده هم توصیه میکنم نیاد اینجا...
اصن سرمونو بندازیم بخونیم بره دیگه .........

----------


## Negin_M27

*اگه به این درک میرسیدن که هدفشون رو جار نزنن سه هیچ از بقیه جلو بودن..
الان صرفا استارتر تاپیک رو نمیگم از مهر تا الان یه سره داریم اینا رو میبینیم هرکی که تاپیک میزنه میاد میگه من میخوام ال کنم بل کنم
جای این باید چشم و گوشش رو میبست و فقط میخوند به قول یکی از بچه ها عین تراکتور
آخه واسه چی؟! منتظر تایید بقیه هستن؟! بابا ما هممون تهش یه آدم ۱۹ ۲۰ ساله ایم که خودمون رو هم هنوز نتونستیم تایید کنیم بعد انتظار دارن بیایم بگیم آرهههه تو میتونی تو از پسش برمیای..
یه چیزی که بازم مشترکه بین همشون اینه که همون روز عضویت تاپیک میزنن و من تا الان کمتر کاربر قدیمی ای رو دیدم که اینطور کاری بکنه
خلاصه که جالبه*

----------


## میناخانوم

> *
> اتفاقا من با هیچ کسی مشکل نداشتم یه تاپیک طنز نوشتم کارایی که پشت کنکوریا میکنن که باعث میشه شکست بخورن لیست کردم نگو از قضا اینا همون کارایی که خانمای فارغ التحصیل انجام میدن و به مذاقشون خوش نیومد به همین خاطر ریختن تو تاپیک به توهین کردن  و رسیدیم به ضرب المثلی که میگه # آینه چون نقش تو بنمود راست خود شکن آینه شکستن خطاست #متاسفانه مدتیه فروم کنکور به جای اینکه محلی برای تبادل علمی و دورهمی هایی برای رسیدن به هدف باشه تبدیل شده به آزمایشگاه اینفلوئنسرها و زدن حرفای بی منطق و خرافی کم مونده رمل و اسطرلاب بیارن یه عده هم این وسط فکر میکنن اگر مغزشون رو بذارن تو جیبشون و ازش استفاده نکنن و به جاش فقط حرفای گوگولی مگولی بزنن و گل و قلب و کف و سوت بفرستن یعنی مثبت اندیشن و آدمای روشنفکر و خاصی هستن برای همینم هست که جمعیت پشت کنکوری حرفه ای داره روز به روز بیشتر میشه چون فرق ساده لوحی رو با خوش بینی نمیدونن و هر سال ۳۶۵ روزفرصت رو به امید اینکه خاص باشن و طوفان به پا کنن از دست میدن تهش فقط یه باد در میدن از خودشون و تاپیک ناله زاری میذارن  و میرن واسه سال بعد و سال بعد و سال بعد و ... تو این مدتم احساس میکنن دیگه کاربلد شدن مشاوره هم میدن و یه عده دانش آموز بی تجربه بنده خدارم با خودشون میفرستن ته جهنم برای همینم میگن اگر کسی میخواد تو کنکور موفق بشه مهمترین شرطش اینه تا جایی که میتونه از فروم کنکور فاصله بگیره  #*


من اطلاعی از اون تاپیک نداشتم . اتفاقا منم به شوخی گفتم .
 با مابقی صحبت هاتون موافقم !
من تازه فارغ التحصیل شدم فک کنم یه روزه  :Yahoo (76):  
از اون جایی که به شدت حسرت این سه سالو میخورم ؛ از ادامه حرفتون درس میگیرم و بای بای میکنم با فروم کنکور =))
چون من واقعا تصمیم به اصلاح خودم گرفتم ؛ قراره امسال نه خرج الکی بکنم و نه رویاپردازی که از شنبه ! و نه از کله سحر پاشدن ها و برنامه ریختن های مسخره
به هرحال مرسی بابت نصایح . موفق باشید

----------


## بهار99

> *
> 
> دقیقا منم با حرف شما موافقم شما از هر زمانی که تصمیم گرفتی درس بخونی باید همون موقع کتابتو باز کنی شروع کنی نه اینکه فرومو باز کنی و  بیای اول یه آگهی رسمی بدی توفروم که آی ایها الناس بیاین منو نگاه کنین من میخوام افتخار بدم بیام جزو کنکوریا آی نفس کش ما اومدیم طوفان به پا کنیم آی اونایی که ۱۲ سال شبانه روز درس خوندین من اومدم معادله هارو بهم بزنم و ۱۲ روزه پزشکی قبول بشم*


واقعا تو همچین مدت کوتاهی قبولی بعیده مگر اینکه طرف هوش انیشتین رو داشته باشه من میگم خیلی ناامیدش نکنیم که این 2هفته باقی مونده رو هم از دست بده منم با حرفای شما موافقم

----------


## Leciel

*حالا چی به شما میرسه که هی میآید با دلیل و منطق اثبات میکنید که نمیتونه؟ 
این بنده خدا نمیدونست که شما انقدر فشار می‌خورید. جای اینکه حرفای خیلی قشنگ بزنید و عاقل و بالغ و درسخون خودتونو نشون بدید و چهار تا لایک دریافت کنید، در عمل عاقلانه رفتار میکردید و پنج تا دونه تست قرابت جلو میشدید. 
خوشم میاد ازتون خداوکیلی، خیلی کول می باشید.*

----------


## Leciel

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط من همان سیزدهم



اتفاقا این جواب شما نشون میده واسه چی ما میایم این حرفارو میزنیم دقیقا برای امثال شما  در ضمن من اگر کنکوری بودم مطمئن باش ۱ ثانیه از وقتمو تو این فروم تلف نمیکردم هر وقت تصمیم گرفتم برای کنکور شروع کنم اولین کاری که میکنم گوشیم رو مستر ریست میکنم و دیگه اینترنت نمیام موفق باشید


آها. من نمیدونستم شما انقدر محترمید... (: 
بهرحال هر کسی یه رسالتی داره توی زندگی، ممنونم از اینکه با وجود مشغله ها و درگیری های زیادتون، رسالت حقیقیتون رو پیدا کردید و من و امثال من رو راهنمایی میکنید. 
من ازتون تشکر میکنم و بهتون میگم که"شما درست میگید" شما هم در جواب این تشکر من و رأی مثبتی که بهتون میدم(که احتمالا خوشتون هم بیاد) بهم رأی منفی بدید، یکم به من و امثالمم توهین کنید، شاید کمی از درداتون کم کنه.
+صادقانه میخوام...شما هم موفق باشید.*

----------


## Little_girl

> *
> 
> واقعا حق دارید کلا یه پشت پرده ای اینجا راه افتاده در جهت تک صدایی الان اگر تاپیک نظر خواهی درباره قورمه سبزی هم بذارن و بگن کی دوست داره یا کی دوست نداره من بیام بگم به این دلایل دوست ندارم تو سه ثانیه شمبلیله ها میریزن تو تاپیک و جو راه میندازن و مییخوان یه جورایی نشون بدن به ساحت قورمه سبزی توهین شده من  ازتون میخوام نوشته های این تاپیک رو بخونید و بفرمایید اینجا چه نظر غیر منطقی و توهین أمیزی گذاشته شده و آیا چیزی جز نیت خیر پشت این حرفا بوده یا خیر ؟آیا خود شما از این تاپیک های شروع طوفانی خسته نشدین ؟ آیا این تاپیک ها برای کسایی که بعدا میان اینجا و میخوان استارت کنکورشون رو بزنن باعث سردرگمی نمیشه ؟ آیا باعث نمیشه که به جای جدی گرفتن پروسه کنکور و تلاش و کوشش بیشتر با دیدن این تاپیک ها به این نتیجه برسن که اگه میشه تو ۱۰ روزو ۱ ماه و ۳ ماه پزشکی قبول شد پس چراما باید از اول تابستون به خودمون زحمت درس خوندن بدیم ؟ آیا این آدمایی که به خودشون اجازه میدن برای خالی کردن لحظه ای آدرنالینشون یه همچین تاپیک های طوفانی بزنن شده یکبار بیان کارنامه کنکورشونم بذارن تا درس عبرتی باشن برای بقیه ؟ یا بلافاصله بعد از کنکور غیب میشن ؟ نمونه بارزش همون پسری که اومد داستان تخیلی ۴ ماه کنکور خوندنش رو گذاشت و اعلام کرد دندانپزشکی قبول شده و بعدا معلوم شد دروغ گفته*


زندگی
دنیای شروع ها و پایان های مختلفه 
بعضی وقتها آدم باید از چیزایی که باب میلش نیست گذر کنه و بی تفاوت باشه 
قبول دارم جو انجمن جو دو سال پیش نیست 
اما اینجا یه فضای عمومیه 
مثل اینستاگرام مثلا
همیشه همه چیز نباید مطابق با میل و خواسته ی باطنی ما باسه 
خیلی وقتها اینجوری نیست و با یه دیسلایک کردن میشه از کنارش رد شد 
و اما تجربیات 
شما هزاریم بیای از تجربیاتت به یه نفر بگی تا خودش تجربش نکنه این مسئله رو قبول نمیکنه
انسان به شدت فراموش کاره
تا خودش تجربه نکنه
تا خودش زخم نخوره باور نمیکنه که چنین حقیقتی وجود داره
و راجب نمونه ها
بهنود محمدی رو منظورته دیگه نه؟
اون اصن از اولش اون رتبه و کارنامه ای که گذاشته بود به هم نمی‌خورد و یه سرچ میزدی تو قلم چی می‌دیدی اون رتبه ای که گفته شخص دیگه ایه. 
به نظر من زندگی مثل بازی مافیا میمونه
همه مافیاهایی ان که خودشون رو پشت نقاب دروغ هاشون قایم کردن تا خودشون رو شهروند جا بزنن.
پس به این انسان های پشت نقاب،هیچ اعتمادی نیست.

----------


## _Joseph_

> کنکوری ۱۴۰۰بودم ولی به دلایلی می‌خوام از همین الان شروع کنم برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱
> خدا رو چه دیدی شاید شد


*صرف نظر از شدن یا نشدن 
هیچوقت اینقدر به ذهنتون خوراک ذهنی در این اندازه ندید 
ببینید ناخود اگاه انسان زود گول میخوره حتی چیزایی غیر واقعی و رویایی رو باور میکنه 
پس اگر این اندازه بهش خوراک بدید و نشه خودتون سرخورده و افسرده میشید .
 مثل زمانایی که امروزو صفر ساعت درس خوندی و برنامه فردا رو با 17 ساعت میبندی و به ناخود آگاهت میگی میتونی اونم قبول میکنه ولی فردا میاد و نمیتونی بخونی / سرخورده میشی و افسرده و به همه چیز بد و بیراه میگی 
پس:
واقع بین باشید . 
بخونید این مدت رو کنکورتون رو بدید اگر نتیجه رو دوست داشتید اوکی اگر دوست نداشتید با توجه به شرایطتتون تصیم میگیرید که دوباره تلاش کنید یا نه 
غیر این نیست 
حتی برای کنکوری 1402 هم همینه 
تلاش کنید تا کنکورتون اگر دیدید نتیجه مورد نظرتون شد خوبه اگر نشد بین موندن و رفتن و کار آزاد و ... انتخاب کنید دیگه .
ولی هر مسیری رو رفتید تا آخرش پا بمونید . 
ول نکنید
 و نهایت خودتون رو بزارید براش 
**دنیا پر از مسیرایی هستش که نصف و نیمه ول شده ان
هممون فوتبال بازی کردیم و یه زمانی خودمونو علی دایی تصور میکردیم ولی کدوممون فوتبالیس شدیم؟
هممون بچگی یه رویایی هایی ساختیم و رفتیم سمتش ولی کدوم یکی از اونارو تا تهش رفتیم ؟
پس ولش نکنید.و نهیت خودتونو براش بزارید . باقیش دست شما نیست 
**میدونید اینهمه پشت کنکوری چرا ناراحت و خمود و افسرده ان؟ چون هیچوقت نهایت تلاش نکردن و اون حسرته هستش که اونارو همیشه غمگین میکنه نه خود پشت کنکور موندن برای هدف 
اینکه هی گفتن میشه و میترکونم ولی کاری نکرده ان اونه که جزشون میده / اینکه الان دو هفته مونده به کنکور ولی یه زمانی 20 هفته زمان داشتن و نخوندن عذابشون میده / اینکه از همون اول خوب نخوندن و گفتن حالا وقت هست عذابشون میده 
و الا زمان همون زمانه ادم همون ادمه و درسها هم همون درسهاست و کنکور هم همون کنکوره / این سنگینی حسرته است که رو آدم میمونه و سرعتش رو میگیره . 
هی گفتن از هفته آینده و شنبه و اموزن بعدی و ..... است که افسرده شون میکنه 
کسی اگر واقعا میخوند و تلاش میکرد نتیجه اش رو میگرفت و یا به نتیجه ای که میگرفت راضی بود .
 سعی کنید هیچوفت حسرت نخورید . به هر قیمتی شده*

----------


## نگین_

والا همیشه دبیری زبان رو دوس داشتم ولی با این اوضاع که دارم هر رشته ای قبول بشم میرم

----------


## نگین_

حرفتون کاملا درسته حق با شماست ماهمیشه یه هدف تعیین کردیم و بدون اینکه نهایت تلاش مون رو بکنیم فقط با افکار منفی خودمون رو اذیت کردیم و حتی فرصت جبران هم از خودمون گرفتیم

----------


## نگین_

ببینید من قصدم از زدن این تاپیک این نبود که چشمم رو روی واقعیت ها ببندم من پذیرفتم که خودم اشتباه کردم که تا این موقع هیچ تلاشی نکردم الان انتظار ندارم که یهو پزشکی بیارم ولی نمی خوام حالا که حداقل یه ذره فرصت جبران دارم دیگه اشتباه کنم و از دستش بدم میخوام نهایت تلاشم رو بکنم تا حداقل چند روزه دیگه حسرت نخورم آره میدونم خیلی خوبه و درسته که یه نفر از تابستون شروع کنه منم پارسال هدفم همین بود ولی به دلایلی نشد یا شاید نخواستم من فقط می‌دونم الان پر از امید و انگیزه م و دارم واقعا تلاش میکنم دلم میخواد به جای غصه خوردن و جازدن فقط یه بار شانسم رو امتحان کنم و حداقل شرمنده خودم نشم

----------


## بهار99

> ببینید من قصدم از زدن این تاپیک این نبود که چشمم رو روی واقعیت ها ببندم من پذیرفتم که خودم اشتباه کردم که تا این موقع هیچ تلاشی نکردم الان انتظار ندارم که یهو پزشکی بیارم ولی نمی خوام حالا که حداقل یه ذره فرصت جبران دارم دیگه اشتباه کنم و از دستش بدم میخوام نهایت تلاشم رو بکنم تا حداقل چند روزه دیگه حسرت نخورم آره میدونم خیلی خوبه و درسته که یه نفر از تابستون شروع کنه منم پارسال هدفم همین بود ولی به دلایلی نشد یا شاید نخواستم من فقط می‌دونم الان پر از امید و انگیزه م و دارم واقعا تلاش میکنم دلم میخواد به جای غصه خوردن و جازدن فقط یه بار شانسم رو امتحان کنم و حداقل شرمنده خودم نشم


افرین دختربهترین کار الان برای همه ما درس خوندنه موفق باشی

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

اوووووو
باو حالا بنده خدا اومد یچیزی گفت 
تلاش کنه این دو هفته رو که جونشو از دست نمیده؟! 
میتونید بهش انرژی بدید حتی الکی ...نمیتونید دیگ چرا بالا منبر میرید اخه ؟!
ینی ببین طرف تفریح زندگیش اینه که بیاد به ملت ثابت کنه که تو نمیتونی ....

----------


## amdamd

عین مامانم گفتید اینو


> *
> 
> دقیقا منم با حرف شما موافقم شما از هر زمانی که تصمیم گرفتی درس بخونی باید همون موقع کتابتو باز کنی شروع کنی نه اینکه فرومو باز کنی و  بیای اول یه آگهی رسمی بدی توفروم که آی ایها الناس بیاین منو نگاه کنین من میخوام افتخار بدم بیام جزو کنکوریا آی نفس کش ما اومدیم طوفان به پا کنیم آی اونایی که ۱۲ سال شبانه روز درس خوندین من اومدم معادله هارو بهم بزنم و ۱۲ روزه پزشکی قبول بشم*

----------

